#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Συνέχιση οπλισμού σε ενδιάμεση στήριξη συνεχούς δοκού

## sundance

Σε μια συνεχή δοκό το Fespa θεωρεί στις ενδιάμεσες στηρίξεις ότι ο οπλισμός άνω και κάτω των δύο φατνωμάτων αριστερά και δεξιά συνεχίζεται τόσο ώστε να καλύψει και τις ροπές στην περιοχή της στήριξης του γειτονικού ανοίγματος.

Επειδή δεν μπορεί ο σιδεράς να κόβει τα σίδερα ανάλογα με την κάθε περίπτωση δοκού, πόσο είναι το γενικό μήκος προέκτασης που εφαρμόζετε ;

----------


## Xάρης

Δύσκολο να δώσεις έναν γενικό κανόνα.
Το μήκος επέκτασης είναι τόσο ώστε να "καλυφθούν" οι ροπές που δεν "καλύπτονται" από τα υπόλοιπα σίδερα που τρέχουν σ' όλο το μήκος της δοκού + το μήκος αγκύρωσης.
Θα πρότεινα να βάζετε πρόσθετα σίδερα και να μην υπολογίζετε ότι ισχύει αυτό που λέει το Fespa.

Αυτό που μπορούν να κάνουν οι χρήστες του Fespa που θέλουν το κάτι παραπάνω είναι η ονομασία των δοκών να γίνεται με διαφορετικό όνομα σε κάθε άνοιγμα πχ 1.1-2.1-3.1 και όχι 1.1-1.2-1.3.

----------



----------


## sundance

Να μπαίνουν πρόσθετα σίδερα με ποια θεώρηση ;

Είναι και ο ικανοτικός στη μέση.

----------


## Xάρης

Συγνώμη, τον ικανοτικό τον κόμβων τον έχω ξεχάσει γιατί δεν τον κάνω σχεδόν ποτέ. Πάντοτε φροντίζω να έχω επαρκή τοιχία.

Δεν αλλάζει όμως ο ικανοτικός κάτι. Αν το Fespa θεωρεί ότι ο οπλισμός σου θα καλυφθεί από τα σίδερα του γειτονικού ανοίγματος και εσύ δεν τα προεκτείνεις αλλά χρησιμοποιείς πρόσθετα τότε πάλι τα ίδια σίδερα θα έχεις και συνεπώς τις ίδιες ροπές αντοχής δοκών.

----------


## sundance

Πολύ σωστά, όμως πάλι επανερχόμαστε στο αρχικό ερώτημα, δηλαδή πόσο θα είναι το μήκος αυτών των σίδερων.

ΥΓ. Υπάρχει κάποια παράμετρος ώστε να γίνεται αυτόματα αυτή η θεώρηση, δηλαδή η προσθήκη 'πάπιας' χωρίς προέκταση των άνω οπλισμών δοκού ;

----------


## sundance

Σωστά. Στην πράξη εσύ terry τι κάνεις ;

ΥΓ. Οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες fespa ;

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή το Fespa δεν είναι ΡΑΦ για να έχεις αυτού του επιπέδου την εποπτεία, θα πρότεινα να κάνεις αυτό που είπα παραπάνω:
"είναι η ονομασία των δοκών να γίνεται με διαφορετικό όνομα σε κάθε άνοιγμα πχ 1.1-2.1-3.1 και όχι 1.1-1.2-1.3."
Έτσι θα παίρνεις πρόσθετα σίδερα αριστερά και δεξιά σε μεσαίο κόμβο και το συνολικό μήκος τους θα είναι το μήκος των ευθύγραμμων πρόσθετων που θα τοποθετήσεις.

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ για τις τοποθετήσεις!

*Χάρης* σωστά όλα αυτά αλλά δεν κερδίζεις κάτι με αυτό (εκτός από κάποια επιπλέον σιγουριά για την ορθή τοποθέτηση των σίδερων).

Το πρόβλημα του μήκους παραμένει και στην 1η περίπτωση (προέκταση) και στη 2η (πρόσθετα), και επειδή φαντάζομαι κανείς δεν δίνει 30 διαφορετικά μήκη (προέκτασης ή προσθέτων), ΕΙΚΑΖΩ ότι στην πράξη κάτι άλλο εφαρμόζεται. Εδώ έγκειται και η ερώτησή μου.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν κάνεις αυτό που σου είπα με την αρίθμηση των δοκών, βλέπεις πχ ότι σ' ένα εσωτερικό κόμβο απαιτούνται αριστερά 2Φ12 μήκους πχ 1,40μ και δεξιά 1Φ12 μήκους πχ 1,20μ.
Οπότε τοποθετείς 2 πρόσθετα Φ12 μήκους 1,40+1,20=2,60μ (20cm έκκεντρα) και είσαι ΟΚ.

----------


## sundance

Συμφωνώ και είναι σαφές.

Αλλά ξαναλέω ότι αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις και για τις προεκτάσεις (βλέποντας τα μήκη στις λεπτομέρειες δοκών) αλλά παραμένει το πρόβλημα ότι δεν μπορείς να δώσεις 50 διαφορετικά μήκη στον σιδερά.

Επίσης στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις 'χτυπάει' και ο ικανοτικός (λόγω αύξησης οπλισμού).

ΥΓ. Πιστεύω ότι 1,50 μέτρο (προέκταση) για συνήθη ανοίγματα 4-6 μέτρα, καλύπτει. 
Απορώ τι προεκτάσεις κάνει το πρόγραμμα για ανοίγματα 2-3 μέτρα.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο παράδειγμα που ανάφερα όντως θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τον ικανοτικό κόμβων εφόσον απαιτείται τέτοιος έλεγχος. 

Το τι μήκη και διατομές θα δώσεις στον σιδερά εξαρτάται από τον κατασκευαστή και πόσο θέλει να τυποποιήσει την κατασκευή ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολη για τον σιδερά (τυποποιημένες διατομές στοιχείων και ράβδων, τυποποιημένα μήκη) και τον μπετατζή (τυποποιημένες διατομές στοιχείων).

Το 1,50μ (L/4) για ανοίγματα 6μ ακούγεται λογικό χωρίς να είναι απόλυτο.

Για 2-3μ δεν βάζεις πρόσθετα και έχεις τα σίδερα πέρα ως πέρα άνω και κάτω. Εδώ υπεισέρχεται η παράμετρος στην οποία αναφέρθηκε ο terry.

----------


## sundance

Η παράμετρος υπεισέρχεται για τα πρόσθετα.

Mε τις προεκτάσεις όμως τι γίνεται...; (σε δοκούς 2-3μ)

----------


## Xάρης

Συνεχίζεις τα σίδερα μέχρι τέρμα σ' όλο το μήκος των 2~3 μέτρων.

----------


## sundance

> Προσωπικά εγώ, και για να αποφύγω όλες τις παραπάνω αβεβαιότητες, επιδιώκω να μηδενίσω τον αριθμό των πρόσθετων σίδερων, όπου αυτό είναι δυνατό.


Πολύ σωστά, όλα αυτά. Κι εγώ σήμερα σε αυτά ανέτρεχα.

Τελικά όμως, την προέκταση των σίδερων πόσο την κάνεις; Γιατί αυτή δεν την αποφεύγεις εκτός κι αν κάνεις αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης με την αρίθμηση των δοκών.

Επίσης τα πρόσθετα σίδερα με ποιον τρόπο τα μηδενίζεις;

----------


## brutagon

αυτό και πολλά άλλα στο πρόγραμμα με έχουν προβληματίσει και μένα...αυτό που λέει ο χάρης είναι έξυπνο και το έχω δοκιμάσει...το πρόβλημα όμως είναι πως σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις περνούν πολλά σίδερα στον κόμβο και γίνεται ένας ψιλοχαμός

----------


## Xάρης

Σε εσωτερικές στηρίξεις γιατί να έχεις καμπύλες αγκυρώσεις;

Το κόλπο για να μην έχεις πολλές ράβδους στον εσωτερικό κόμβο είναι, τα δύο διαμήκη σίδερα άνω  του ενός ανοίγματος να περνούν κάτω και όχι δίπλα από τα αντίστοιχα του γειτονικού ανοίγματος. Οπότε θα έχουμε στον εσωτερικό κόμβο δύο σίδερα (montage) που θα δένονται με τους συνδετήρες + τα πρόσθετα (πχ 1Φ14).

Τα 4 σίδερα σε ακραίο κόμβο δεν είναι πολλά. Αν δεχθούμε ως δεδομένο ότι οι καμπύλες αγκυρώσεις των ακραίων ράβδω δε γίνονται με τα σωστά τύμπανα (D=20Φ) τότε, αν απαιτείται πχ ένα πρόσθετο Φ14 καλύτερα να τα κάνουμε 2 για να μειώσουμε την τάση σε κάθε σίδερο και γιατί για τα εσωτερικά σίδερα απαιτείται μικρότερο τύμπανο (D=15Φ).

----------


## Xάρης

Μάλλον πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποιο σχέδιο γιατί μπερδευτήκαμε.

----------


## sundance

> Σε μικρά ανοίγματα όχι πρόσθετα


Αυτό πώς το αποφεύγεις?

----------


## Xάρης

Αντί να τοποθετείς πρόσθετα στον κόμβο αριστερά και πρόσθετα στον κόμβο δεξιά, αυξάνεις τον διαμήκη οπλισμό άνω που διατρέχει όλη τη δοκό. Πχ αντί για 2Φ14 τον κάνεις 4Φ14.

----------


## Balance

Σε περιπτώσεις μεγάλων προβόλων (πλάκα με δοκάρι πρόβολο) που βγαίνει αυξημένος αριθμός πρόσθετου άνω οπλισμού στην ακραία στήριξη, θωρείτε καλή την λύση να τον ενοποιούμε με εκείνον της δοκού και να τον περνάμε σε δεύτερη στρώση ακριβώς από κάτω;

----------


## noutsaki

Κατασκευαστικά μου φαίνεται λίγο δυσχερές, όχι όμως και ανέφικτο.. 
Γιατί δεν αυξάνεις λίγο τον άνω διαμήκη του φουρουσιού ώστε να μην σου βγαίνουν πολλά πρόσθετα άνω (ή και καθόλου) στην ακραία στήριξη του και φυσικά να προσέξεις τον ικανοτικό σε αυτό τον κόμβο?? βέβαια μιλάμε λίγο στο ντούκου χωρίς μεγέθη αλλά αυτό μου έρχεται σαν πρώτη σκέψη.
edit : έχεις εισάγει μήπως κανένα ισχυρό επικόμβιο φορτίο σε αυτόν τον κόμβο και γι'αυτό σου βγάζει πολλά πρόσθετα άνω?
edit2: το μήκος αγκύρωσης που σου βγαίνει γι'αυτόν τον οπλισμό απαιτεί να τον τρέξεις μέσα στο δοκάρι ?

----------


## sundance

Πόσος ειναι ο κύριος άνω οπλισμός του δοκαριού και πόσος ο πρόσθετος?

----------


## Balance

4Φ12 ο κύριος και 10Φ12 ο πρόσθετος

----------


## noutsaki

Καταρχήν 14 σίδερα 12άρια δεν θα χωράνε στο δοκάρι σου. Δεν ξέρω τι πλάτος δοκαριού έχεις, όμως είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος.
Δες μήπως μπορείς να αυξήσεις ούτως ή άλλως το πλάτος του φουρουσιού σου και να χρησιμοποιήσεις μεγαλύτερη διάμετρο οπλισμού πχ 14άρι.

----------


## Balance

Το δοκάρι είναι 25 άρι και σκεύτομαι ότι θα μπορούσα να αυξήσω διάμετρο και να τουσ βάλω σε δύο κατακόρυφες στρώσεις τους οπλισμούς

----------


## sundance

30αρι δοκάρι με 5Φ18+1Φ20. Δες όμως με τις αγκυρώσεις τι γίνεται.

Διαφορετικά 25άρι δοκάρι και 2 στρώσεις με 4Φ16.

----------


## Balance

> Διαφορετικά 25άρι δοκάρι και 2 στρώσεις με 4Φ16.


 
25 άρι,  και 2 στρώσεις με 4Φ16 σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ. Επομένως αντιμετωπίζεται το θέμα του αυξημένου πρόσθετου οπλισμού, αν δεθούν ο ένας κάτω από τον άλλο, τι λέτε;
Απλά μειώνεται λίγο η επιφάνεια των νευρώσεων που έρχεται σε επαφή με το σκυρόδεμα και για αυτό προβληματίζομαι λίγο με αυτήν την διάταξη. Εκτός και αν κρατηθεί μεταξύ τους απόσταση αλλά θα επηρεαστεί το στατικό ύψος.

----------


## cna

Εάν τηρηθούν οι διατάξεις του ΕΚΩΣ, που επιτρέπει έως και τρεις στρώσεις οπλισμού, δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## sundance

Κράτα μια απόσταση 2 cm.

Επίσης να προσέξεις τα 6Φ16 (που αντιστοιχούν στα πρόσθετα) να τα τοποθετήσεις ως πρόσθετα και όχι καθ' όλο το μήκος όπως ο κύριος, διότι θα σου 'χτυπήσει' ο ικανοτικός στην ενδιάμεση στήριξη. Εσύ πώς το σκέφτεσαι?

*cna* ποια είναι η παράγραφος? Αυτή για δέσμες οπλισμού?

----------


## cna

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 17.4 σε συνδυασμό με τις διατάξεις περί συνάφειας...

----------


## Balance

> Κράτα μια απόσταση 2 cm.
> Επίσης να προσέξεις τα 6Φ16 (που αντιστοιχούν στα πρόσθετα) να τα τοποθετήσεις ως πρόσθετα και όχι καθ' όλο το μήκος όπως ο κύριος, διότι θα σου 'χτυπήσει' ο ικανοτικός στην ενδιάμεση στήριξη.


Μπορείς να το αναλύσεις?

----------


## noutsaki

αν τα 6Φ16 έχουν ένα μήκος αγκύρωσης που απαιτεί να συνεχίσουν και στο δοκάρι του κτιρίου, δηλαδή να περάσουν τον ακραίο κόμβο δοκού-στύλου θα αυξήσουν την σεισμική ροπή αντοχής του δοκαριού, άρα και του κόμβου , άρα θα ξανακάνεις ικανοτικό έλεγχο γι'αυτό το υποστύλωμα.
Γενικότερα αν κάνεις αλλαγή στην όπλιση των δοκαριών σου απ'αυτή που σου βγάζει το πρόγραμμα (μεγαλύτερη/μικρότερη διάμετρο, προσθήκη σιδήρων κτλ) μετά ξαναελέγχεις τον ικανοτικό έλεγχο των υποστυλωμάτων γιατί θα έχει γίνει ανακατανομή των σεισμικών εντατικών μεγεθών.

----------

Balance

----------


## sundance

Το fespa κανει ικανοτικό θεωρώντας τα κύρια σιδερα της δοκου εκατέρωθεν. 

Αν ενοποιήσεις τα πρόσθετα, η αντοχή της δοκού θα αυξηθεί στην στήριξη χωρίς να έχει ληφθεί υπ' όψιν κατά τον ικανοτικό.

----------

Balance

----------


## Balance

> Γενικότερα αν κάνεις αλλαγή στην όπλιση των δοκαριών σου απ'αυτή που σου βγάζει το πρόγραμμα (μεγαλύτερη/μικρότερη διάμετρο, προσθήκη σιδήρων κτλ) μετά ξαναελέγχεις τον ικανοτικό έλεγχο των υποστυλωμάτων γιατί θα έχει γίνει ανακατανομή των σεισμικών εντατικών μεγεθών.


Πολύ σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις σας. Πως μπορώ να καλύψω αυτό το κομμάτι και να κάνω επανέλεγχο με τον ικανοτικό;

----------


## noutsaki

Στον ενικό. Δεν μίλησα για επανέλεγχο.. Η ορθή πορεία που θα φροντίζεις να ακολουθείς θα είναι :
1. Διαστασιολογώ και οπλίζω τα δοκάρια μου σε τελική μορφή.
2. Διαστασιολογώ και οπλίζω τους στύλους μου κάνοντας άν επιβάλλεται/θέλω ικανοτικό έλεγχο.
Στο επισημαίνω γιατί πολλές φορές στην φούρια της μελέτης λύνουμε το κτίριο, στην πορεία κάνουμε αλλαγές στις διατομές ή στην όπλιση των δοκαριών και ξεχνάμε να ξανακάνουμε ικανοτικό έλεγχο των στύλων. Κοίτα και την ιδιαιτερότητα που λέει o sundance γιατί έχω καιρό να ακουμπήσω το φεσπα και είναι σημαντική παράμετρος του προγράμματος.

----------


## Balance

> Επίσης να προσέξεις τα 6Φ16 (που αντιστοιχούν στα πρόσθετα)


Αν αυξήσω το συνολικό εμβαδό διατομής στα πρόσθετα από 6Φ16 σε 5Φ18, για να μπορέσω στο εσωτερικό δοκάρι να "χωρέσω" τα 3Φ16 της, είναι άσχημο επειδή ενισχύω λίγο τον οπλισμό της στήριξης; 

@noutsaki: O πληθυντικός ήταν και για τους δυό σας  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

Ως πρόσθετο βάλε 3Φ18+2Φ16 (11,65 cm2) δηλαδή σχεδόν ίσο με τον απαιτούμενο 10Φ12 (11,30 cm2).

Τον οπλισμό ούτως ή άλλως σε 2 στρώσεις θα τον βάλεις γιατί δεν χωράει σε μία.

Τα 4Φ12 (κύριος)+ 2Φ16 σε μία στρώση και τα 3Φ18 στην δεύτερη.

(στις δοκούς δεν υπάρχει απαγόρευση για πάνω από 2 διαφορετικές διαμέτρους οπλισμών, αν δεν κάνω λάθος)

Πρόσεξε όμως οι αγκυρώσεις αν σου χωράνε.

----------


## Balance

> Τα 4Φ12 (κύριος)+ 2Φ16 σε μία στρώση και τα 3Φ18 στην δεύτερη.


6 Ράβδους οπλισμού σε μια 25/60 δοκό;
Εγώ σκέφτομαι το σενάριο των δύο στρώσεων από 4 ράβδους στην κάθε μια.

----------


## cna

4Χ12=48
2Χ16=32
Άθροισμα 80 mm. Αφαιρώντας την επικάλυψη και το πάχος του συνδετήρα το πλάτος διανομής είναι 180mm περίπου οπότε η απόσταση μεταξύ των οπλισμών είναι 16mm<30mm που υποθέτουμε ότι είναι το μέγιστο μέγεθος των αδρανών. Θέλει διερεύνηση το πράγμα.

----------


## sundance

*Παραδοχές*  
Πάχος επικάλυψης 25mm 

διάμετρος συνδετήρα Φ8       απόσταση μεταξύ ράβδων 20 mm για Φ12 - Φ20   

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

το απαιτούμενο πλάτος για 4Φ12 (κύριος)+ 2Φ16 είναι 24,6 cm.

----------

